# English Brown Malt



## tintin (27/3/07)

A few recipes I've seen ask for English Brown malt. Is there anything close to this? Also, while I'm asking questions, how much cara-aroma is too much in a 25 litre batch? I've seen a mild extratct recipe that asks for 400g. Is this ok? I haven't used cara-aroma to date. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bconnery (27/3/07)

tintin said:


> A few recipes I've seen ask for English Brown malt. Is there anything close to this? Also, while I'm asking questions, how much cara-aroma is too much in a 25 litre batch? I've seen a mild extratct recipe that asks for 400g. Is this ok? I haven't used cara-aroma to date. Thanks in advance.



I had a quick look on craftbrewer and Ross sells English Brown Malt so that would be as close as you get really...

According to one site: Brown malt is traditionally used in dark ales, and is kilned over a hardwood fire, imparting a smoky flavor. Use in 2 - 10% of the mash for bocks, porters, and stouts. It has a colour of 65L

Sounds like to get what you want you would need this, or else a combination of a very small amount of smoked and some chocolate or something but why take the risk when you can get the exact product?



Can't really comment on the car-aroma, 16% - 400/2400 say, doesn't seem too much. You would hope that the recipe writer has tried and enjoyed the recipe...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/3/07)

Caraarom is loverly...goes fantastic in Porter or dark beers. Definatly make some use of it

Also makes a fantastic Amber style ale if you use about 10% with straight ale malt 

I did an amber with caraaroma and it is a fabulous beer. My dad reckons it is one of the best he has ever tasted


----------



## Kai (27/3/07)

CaraAroma is a very strong crystal, at 5% you'll find its quite prominent. Especially in an extract brew I wouldn't go over that, unless you're also adding sugar to dry it out a little.


----------



## gnewell (27/3/07)

Another one is English Mild Malt. All of the mild recipes call for Mild malt and some of the brown ale recipes as well. Haven't seen a supplier who sells this either?


----------



## tintin (27/3/07)

I get all my grain from Roy at TWOC in Western Oz. I haven't seen any Mild on the shelves there.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/3/07)

Kai said:


> CaraAroma is a very strong crystal, at 5% you'll find its quite prominent. Especially in an extract brew I wouldn't go over that, unless you're also adding sugar to dry it out a little.




Yes it is....but tastes great if used right....

My amber started as an ESB recipie but the Caraaroma turned it into an Amber...and a bloody nice one.
Sometimes accidents can result in great things


----------

